# aaahhh...



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

IBS sucks! And my boyfriend is lousy. He just doesn't get it sometimes. He tries to understand but he's never even had the flu, so he has no way understanding what it feels like. He's in a fraternity so he spends all his time with "the boys" or doing homework. When I am with him, its like I'm not really there. I can't help but feel like if I was healty, he would want to spend more time with me. Sometimes I feel like I'm just an inconvience to him. We talk about it, but I'm always left with that same feeling.I think if I were healty I wouldn't be cranky so often and I might not care if he were with the boys all the time. Any ideas?Thanks for listening to my rant guys.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

if your bf doesnt get it, then start acting crazy and wacko on him. my bf told me its all in my head, then i started crying, and yelling and screaming. he finally believed me when he took me to the hospital.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

That's a great idea. A little drastic, but sounds effective. Maybe if he can pull himself away from the frat long enough for me to do that, I will!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Maybe it's not your IBS that makes him less attentive than he should be, maybe he just sucks...maybe i'm too harsh *hehe*xxx


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Maybe he does suck. that's pretty funny.







Does anyone else have crappy experiences with the frat brother syndrome? In the summer he's a dream. In the fall he's a nightmare.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Not trying to 'stir the pot' but from a guy's point of view, I have always thought something a little weird about "frat boys" and that whole fraternity thing. One of my friends in high school was in one after he went to college. Totally changed him. Always talking about "My frat bro's this" and "my frat bro's that..." I went to visit him one time at the "frat house" and I hated every minute of being there! I couldn't wait to leave. They were WEIRDO'S every one of them. (Oh and let me tell you something about this "AWESOME" frat house that he was always bragging about. It was a filthy POS! I didn't want to sit anywhere or touch anything! Yikes!I'd rather hang out with my girlfriend than sit in a room full of guys drinking beer, doing silly pranks and talking about how cool it would be to have a girlfriend, or worrying about what chick I was going to get next... I dunno just me...







So anyway... perhaps Sparkle* is right. If he'd rather pay attention to a bunch of other guys than to his girlfriend... maybe he does suck?







Rock on...


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

TheDude...what were you suggesting...?







Maybe i should've used a better word than 'suck' *hehe*!


----------



## Cris5 (Aug 19, 2003)

Bad Birl,The issue with boyfriends, girlfriends, or just friends is that having IBS raises the bar for what it means to be in a romantic or friendship-type relationship. We shouldn't accept dealing with people who cannot understand our problems, but at the same time we have to admit that our problems add a new factor to the person who has to interact with us. I'd love to believe that this understanding is innate in everyone, but I think its more of a gift that some people have or learn over time. While you might not deserve the way he treats you, he might just not be the type of person who will ever get it. I have friends, who while totally understanding, don't have or ever will have a clue as to what it means to be understanding or supportive. With a boyfriend/girlfriend, thats just a hundred times worse. After 2 years of dating, i finally got my girlfriend to just ignore it when i skip meals, so sometimes it takes some time, but other times its just never going to happen.-Cris


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Here here Chris


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Sparkle*, I didn't even think of how that would sound when I was typing it! hehehe I feel dumb now for not even realizing or appreciating the killer play on words that was at hand! hehehe







Rock on!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

i think sparkle is just dirty minded, i wouldnt have noticed unless she'd pointed it out


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

You guys are all awesome! Thanks for your suggestions. I had it out with him the other night and he apologized and has been a lot cooler. We're supposed to have dinner tonight... away from the frat house. Away from the bros.You're right the house is a total pit! Just for the record, I think frats are a little cultish. But whatever works.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Okay.. I have a pretty dirty mind and I _just_ finally got the play on words right now. That was a really good catch, Sparkle!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Okay, my hands are up - I'm pure filth <cackle>no offence meant though *oopsy*


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Just got it...


----------

